# High Noon Holsters



## xjclassic

This will be my first holster for concealed carry. I just picked up a M&P 9C with thumb safety. I have been looking at all the holster makers but I keep going back to the High Noon Public Secret. Do any of you guys have any experience with this line of holsters.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Public_Secret_w_clip/public_secret_w_clip.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Never have..Looks like it would be OK though. I like my IWB to snap to a belt rather than clip but that's more a preference. I have no real data or personal experience to support them being any better. I have both styles. The ones with snaps just make me feel more comfortable. Almost every reputable gun leather maker makes one like that or near like it so it has to work or people wouldn't buy them and they would stop.

Be sure to post and let us know how it does if you would please. People are always asking about holsters for new carry or for different weapons. Figure the more data we have around here the better :smt023


----------



## xjclassic

I want a clip style since I am in and out of two places that are no carry zones on a daily basis. The clip they use is a reverse J-clip. It appears to be a pretty secure clip. Not the exact holster but here is a picture of the clip. I think I changed my mind and am going to go with the Alter Ego. It is tuckable, which would be nice.

Clip pic
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Pro...n_Ally/Side_Hidden_Ally/side_hidden_ally.html

Alter Ego
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Alter_Ego/alter_ego.html


----------



## Pistolero

I've owned High Noon holsters and they are very well made -specifically the Sky High and the Slide Guard pancake holsters. Very good quality. The design you are referring to looks like it was intended for small-frame semi-autos. Do they offer this model for your pistol? The design looks good -I'm just wondering if you wouldn't rather have something perhaps more stable like the Down-Under or Tail-Gunner. I prefer the wide stance of a tuckable for IWB wear and the firm stance of an OWB pancake when I can wear a covering garment. My first IWB rig for a sub-compact Glock 9mm was roughly the size of the Public Secret and was okay but not as secure and comfortable as larger rigs.


----------



## bruce333

I've got a Down Under, very pleased with it. It was very tight to begin with, took a while to loosen up to the point I was comfortable carrying with it.

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/_Down_Under_Clip/_down_under_clip.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1

xjclassic said:


> I want a clip style since I am in and out of two places that are no carry zones on a daily basis. The clip they use is a reverse J-clip. It appears to be a pretty secure clip. Not the exact holster but here is a picture of the clip. I think I changed my mind and am going to go with the Alter Ego. It is tuckable, which would be nice.
> Clip pic
> http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Pro...n_Ally/Side_Hidden_Ally/side_hidden_ally.html
> Alter Ego
> http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Alter_Ego/alter_ego.html


My wife and I reviewed one of High Noon's clip-on, IWB holsters, and found it good.
The shape of the clip kept the holster in place very securely, but it was a little difficult to remove the rig from a belt. We found that one has to unbuckle the belt, to get it off.
The A.E. Nelson Leather Co. makes a small selection of very old-fashion clip-on holsters, which may not please everybody, but the clip they use is the best we've ever found. It stays on without fail, but it comes off very easily.
We wish that High Noon, and everybody else, would use the Nelson clip.


----------



## bruce333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The shape of the clip kept the holster in place very securely, but it was a little difficult to remove the rig from a belt. We found that one has to unbuckle the belt, to get it off.


What size belt?

I can get mine off my 1.25" belt, without unbuckling it, by pushing down on the clip and lifting the hook clear of the belt. The clip is 2" wide so there is plenty of room to get the 1/4" hook clear of the belt. Not easy, but I wouldn't call it impossible.

edit: just looked at the Nelson clip. I can see how it would be a lot easier to get off. You've got something to grab at the bottom to get the hook piece lifted off the belt.

You know...anytime I go somewhere that is off limits (not very often), I just leave the holster on and lock the gun in my car lock box. I don't see a reason to take the holster off and the gun in the holster wouldn't fit in the box anyway.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

bruce333 said:


> What size belt?
> I can get mine off my 1.25" belt, without unbuckling it, by pushing down on the clip and lifting the hook clear of the belt. The clip is 2" wide so there is plenty of room to get the 1/4" hook clear of the belt. Not easy, but I wouldn't call it impossible...


I admit that I was using a 1.75"-wide belt, which is what I normally wear. I should've said that in the first place.
I think that one would also have the same trouble removing it from a 1.5"-wide belt, because of the length of the "rolled-over" section, but I admit that we didn't try that.
We were testing clip-on holsters for use _without_ a belt, so the with-a-belt part of the test was sketchy.


----------

